# Plants Dying



## LazyAzn (Dec 19, 2003)

When I started my tank I thought it would be nice to have some plants for my Ps to hide in. So I went out to my local pets store and bought some Amazon Swords and I just stuck them in there. Well after 3 weeks the Amazon are dying like crazy. I don't fertilize and my lighting consist of a bulb I bought at Home Depot that says for aquarims. My aquarim is kept at 80 degress. My graval is just regualr graval. As you can see I am a extreme Noob so any advice would help. Help start me off. One more thing I hate fake plants.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

We need alot more information.

What temperature are you keeping your tank at?

What lighting do you have over your tank?

What kind of substrate are you using (regular gravel, sand, fluourish)?

Are you fertilizing?

If so, what fertilizer are you using?

I'm going to go on a hunch and guess that your light is inadequate, since swords are pretty easy to keep alive, but I need more info to be sure really.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

amazons are very easy to care for the 1s i bought at the store 3 weeks ago sprouted new leaves and i had to trim some other plants my guess is the lighting is not good enough and u need to fertalize once a week at least or once every other week.

try tetra plant flora pride i have used a bottle of it and im actually impressed with the results.


----------



## LazyAzn (Dec 19, 2003)

Well thanx for all the info. Also what kind of lighting would u use. Would a regualr clay pot you buy at hardware story effect the water if I put it in my tank?


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Clay pots are perfectly fine for aquarium decoration. As far as lighting, you can use the flourescent light fixtures from Home Depot but I would suggest getting a freshwater plant bulb for it. Proper lighting is very important in growing any plants


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

edcal said:


> Clay pots are perfectly fine for aquarium decoration. As far as lighting, you can use the flourescent light fixtures from Home Depot but I would suggest getting a freshwater plant bulb for it. Proper lighting is very important in growing any plants
> [snapback]1028538[/snapback]​


My plants were dying and I added plant feritlizer from the pet shop. It was like instant revival. Dont buy the cheap sh*t though.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

hhow many watts is your light thats the most important thing, also how big is you tank, how many bulbs are in your fixture, water paramaters, ph, kh, p04, n03, ect.


----------

